
One NGINX error page to rule them all - harianus
https://blog.adriaan.io/one-nginx-error-page-to-rule-them-all.html
======
harianus
After years of NGINX love and hate I finally managed to have my error pages
properly styled. Not one HTML page per error, but one template for all.

I always ended up using HTML files for the most common errors, but this is
time consuming and annoying to do. Now I have just one error HTML page where I
can have custom error messages and descriptions.

It uses the SSI module which is part of NGINX, so no fancy external module.

I hope it helps you as well!

